# Are built in car seats on caravan safe? (X-Post)



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

I have an '02 dodge caravan with a middle row of seats that have built in car seats behind a pull down foam seat. Well, it's just straps, not a real 'seat'.

The tag on the seat says a minimum of 35 lbs and a height. My four year old meets the requirements to ride in that seat, but are they really safe? Any safer or as safe as her carseat? It looks like it woudl be uncomfortable if she fell asleep - no head support - but we rarely take long enough rides that she falls asleep anyway.

Trying to decide if I need to buy another combo seat for my youngest who will be gettig out of the infant carseat, or if my oldest is safe to ride in the built in seat so I can just use her carsteat on my youngest.

Somewhere I heard that kids should be 7+ to ride in the built in seats, so I think that's why I'm concerned about moving her into it.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

personally I don't like built in seats for every day use. in a friend's vehicle, on rare occasions, sure.. but for our own vehicle I think it is a wise investment to buy a real seat. Safety is so important, but comfort is also







my son has been in caravoan built in seats and he says they are not comfortable, but okay once in a while if needed. he is 4.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

They're not comfortable and offer no side impact protection. They're great when needed in a pinch, but I wouldn't use one everyday.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
They're not comfortable and offer no side impact protection. They're great when needed in a pinch, but I wouldn't use one everyday.

Do they have an expiration date like stand alone seats?

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Do they have an expiration date like stand alone seats?

-Angela

No, but it was discussed. In the end I think it was decided they should be treated like seatbelts, so no expiration, but does need to be checked after a crash to see if it needs replaced.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
They're not comfortable and offer no side impact protection. They're great when needed in a pinch, but I wouldn't use one everyday.









: We have a built-in seat in our van and only use it for emergencies (like yesterday when DD1 had an accident in her seat







).


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

My pediatrican said it was safe as long as it's a 5 point harness and child meets height and weight requirement. However, there are some disadvantages. I found this link when I googled "built in car seats safe"
http://www.car-safety.org/faq.html#Q14


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunnybee* 
My pediatrican said it was safe as long as it's a 5 point harness and child meets height and weight requirement. However, there are some disadvantages. I found this link when I googled "built in car seats safe"
http://www.car-safety.org/faq.html#Q14

I wouldn't trust anything a ped says about car seat safety.







:


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
I wouldn't trust anything a ped says about car seat safety.







:

me either! so many of them give out false or less safe information. I ask my doctor for medical advice (rarely, but still lol) not for car seat safety advice.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
I wouldn't trust anything a ped says about car seat safety.







:









Or anything else, for that matter.


----------

